# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Recetat e Visit

## Resto

sallata me koran: eshte nje sallate pak e rende e cila shoqerohet me vere e preferuar nga femrat .
marrim sallate jeshile te grire imet pak kripe ,piper ,rigon,copa dommate te grira ne copa te vogla , kastraveca ,qepe te kuqe ,speca ne furre te grira imet ,edhe pak djath kackavall te grire i kaverdisim nje nje ene te madhe alumini me pak uthull edhe vaj ulliri,pastaj e hedhim ne pjate edhe pastaj veme koranin e qeruar mbi sallate , e cila shoqerohet me vere te bardhe ,besoj do tju pelqej  pacim nga visi edhe ushqim te mbare  :Qirinjte:

----------


## Resto

SPAGETI BOLONJEZ:
po filloj nga ganutura e para marrin mish te grire 200 gram ,pak kripe, piper, majdanoz ,qepe e grire imet dy luge gjelle kerpurdha te grira po dy luge gjelle,i skuqim ne tigan jo shume pastaj e shuajme me vere te kuqe ,jo shume kuptohet nje cerek gote ,pastaj pasi i kaverdisim mire e mire i hedhim salca picash ose salce e perpunuar ,edhe mbas salces e leme nje minut bejme vetem kaverdisje te shpejte pastaj i hedhim mbi makaronat ,ose pene ,kjo ganiture eshte per kater veta kesaj pjate i hedhim djath kackavall te grire per siper edhe per shije edhe per zbukurim ,kjo e perdorim ne restorant diten e hene kemi ushqim vetem me makarona here tjeter per dite tjeter pacim te gjitheve ushqim te mbare

----------


## Seminarist

Ore Tironsiii qeke qerata ti or lum miku! Po si sja them fare gatimit mer amon! E kom seriozisht me pelqen por ja qe s'di. ju lumte juve!

----------


## Resto

o klodo po une kam 4 vjet ne guzhine amerikone edhe keshtu qe do sdo do mesosh po ti mos u  merzit se mbase gjen ndonje goce te mire te gatuaj per ty hahha ok shnet

----------


## Seminarist

goja ishalla e jarebi (vdesim ne tironsit per keto shprehje mo) :shkelje syri:  

Se n'ryshe u pa puna me pjate ke karitasi!

Do ti propozoj nonji kuzhiniere se s'o muabet ky!

Po ca kater vjet, po ti i boke zbor recetave!

----------


## ema sinani

Vdes per to ha sa nuk marre dot fryme dhe prap jam ne forme.

----------


## tiziana

spaget bolonjes alla amerikance ama
gje qe s'i afrohet fare recetes origjinale RAGU ALLA BOLOGNESE hmmm e tutto altra cosa!!!!

----------


## indrit

Hai raggione tiziana, gje qe nuk afrohet me riceten origjinale.
"tironc" na keni ofenduar guzhinen. po grazie al dio kemi shume nxenes shqiptare qe studiojne per guzhine ketu ne itali, shpresoj se nje dite do te vijne ne shqiperi per tju k'thjelluar ndopak lapsusin qe kane shqiptaret ne shqiperi. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## visi

sot po ju flas per angel scampi(over angel hair pasta)
hedhim pak gjalp ne tigan edhe hurdha te shtupura(te fresketa)jo shum pak marrim tete cope karkaleca deti(simbas deshires edhe me shume ose me pak)i kaverdisim pak disa seconda i hedhim  kerpudha edhe speca te kuqe te prera ne copa te vogla pasi i kemi kaverdisur pak sa te marri nje ngjyre te lehte (veten 1-2 minuta )i hedhim vere te bardhe po kujdes se digjeni ,pastaj i hedhim gjalp limon ( ne e quajme buter wine lemon sauce)pastaj i hedhim kete mbi makaronat edhe eshte gati per tu servirur . po mos harroni mbi te te hidhet djath kackavall i grire imet edhe majdanoz po ashtu i grire holle.
here tjeter do tju them gje tjeter nga visi

----------


## noke

koranin e gjalle dhe te pa skuqur mbi sallate dhe ate spaghetti bolognez sipas teje nuk mendoj se mund ti shijoje races njerezore,por megjithate faleminderit per recetat se kam nji mace ne shtepi :macka e bardhe:

----------


## Gjallica

TIRONCIII lum ajo vajze qe te ka ose do te kesh,sepse paske hequr punen me te madhe gatimin :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Fiori

noke ti sic duket nuk paske provuar sushi  :buzeqeshje:  

Jo vetem qe njerzit e hane peshkun e gjalle, po duhet pasur parasysh se i gjalle peshku nuk i humbet vlerat dhe te ben mire per shendetin. 

Kjo nuk do te thote se te gjithe duhet ta kene qejf peshkun e gjalle. Nuk do te thote se asnjeri nuk e ka qejf dhe gjithashtu nuk do te thote se tek receta me lart korani duhet te jete patjeter i gjalle per sallate  :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje

----------


## visi

per makarona te tipit amerikan jam mjeshter .
me thoni cila eshte oferta juaj nga mishrat ose prodhimet e detit
do tju them ca speciale

----------


## FJORIN

byrazero ti thua qe punon 4 vjet ne kuzhina amerikane 

Po paraqite pjaten ashtu sic eshte  per te qene 


titlle, ingrediens, dhe preperation


si kjo foto me poshte ok 

shendet

----------


## FJORIN

.

----------


## visi

o fjorin fotot e tuja nuk kan hy akoma futi tamom edhe hajde fol

----------


## FJORIN

pa shiko dhe njehere mbrapa plako tek postimi  15

----------


## visi

o fjorin ske foto vetem ato qe ke kopju ato qe do me tregu ti un i boj vet . edhe kam 5-vjet .un te gjitha ca them dalin nga duret e mija po mbas disa ditesh do ti fus me figura te gjitha . ti qe je nga greqia mund te na flasesh per sufllaqe . hajd shnet

----------


## FJORIN

> _Postuar më parë nga visi_ 
> *
> o fjorin ske foto vetem ato qe ke kopju 
> 
> . ti qe je nga greqia mund te na flasesh per sufllaqe . hajd shnet 
> 
> *



ha ha ha ha ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ca sufllaqe o byrazero

Persa i perket fotos une ta dhashe si shembull plako ok  mos na merr zjarr


shendet

----------


## visi

ej shif pak lokalin nga jasht.
po do tju them ca specialesh bejme ne lokalin ku punojme . ose qe dalin porosite nga duart e mija sepse un punoj ne tigan .
pordhimet e detit jane numer 1 per tigan (makarona,oriz , etj)

----------

